# Oberon cover with velcro fits!!



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

My k2 arrived today and just for heck of it I put my k2 in the oberon and it fits!!! I am jazzed.  The idea of spending another $80 plus did not sit well with me.  I love my oberon cover and now I don't have to replace it.  BTW I have an medge in red with I can use on my k1. Happy camper here....


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Is it a perfect fit? Nothing will get pushed when closed?


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

If you position the k2 correctly the cover comes right to the edge-top and bottem.  K1 and K2 are both the same width so no conflict there.  My k2 is now very happy in her new case.  Didn't want her naked!!!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

It does fit.  I don't have a cover my K2 yet so I'll be using Oberon K1 cover to protect my K2.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

how does the thickness feel, k2 being so thin does it feel bulky?


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I hold the cover to read so I don't feel bulky.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I won't need a new cover if I change Kindles.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are some pictures I took. I didn't velcro the Kindle in the cover, just sort of sat it there to see how it would work. The black Kindle cover from Amazon is 5 mm longer than the Oberon. The Oberon is 10 mm wider.





































L


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

But this is mostly good news for all the K2 owners, right?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Kind said:


> Is it a perfect fit? Nothing will get pushed when closed?


For best safety in a drop or fall I think the cover needs a little more top and bottom
to secure and protect the K's.

But that is just my thinking based on photos and descriptions, and I was not a K1 owner.

Eric


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Here are some pictures I took. I didn't velcro the Kindle in the cover, just sort of sat it there to see how it would work. The black Kindle cover from Amazon is 5 mm longer than the Oberon. The Oberon is 10 mm wider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leslie, will you continue to use your K1 Oberon w/the K2 then? I'm wondering also about the top and bottom being a tiny bit too exposed in case of an accidental drop. I also have the Hokusai Wave and love it!
Ruby


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Leslie, will you continue to use your K1 Oberon w/the K2 then? I'm wondering also about the top and bottom being a tiny bit too exposed in case of an accidental drop. I also have the Hokusai Wave and love it!
> Ruby


For the moment, I am keeping my K1 and keeping it in its Oberon cover. I bought the Amazon K2 cover (see the review I posted at our new review site, which can be found here and I am very happy with it. I do have an Oberon Roof of Heaven (with corners) on order. What would be perfection would be if Oberon could buy the little hinges that are in the new K2 case and put those in their covers. However, that might be expecting a little too much. I am sure Amazon has a patent on those hinges and if they are selling them, they won't be cheap.

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I'll be using K1 cover until I get K2 cover. I'm waiting to see if Oberon will offer the cover with the velcro. I agree with Eric that I would want some more space at top and bottom.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I am waiting for my first Kindle now (due here Friday) and I ordered the Amazon cover.  I think the Oberon covers are just beautiful but I have always hated corner straps and I'm really don't like the idea of sticking Velcro on a $360 device.  I just sent an email to [email protected] asking if they were going to have covers using the K2 hinges.  I will let you know what they say.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> For the moment, I am keeping my K1 and keeping it in its Oberon cover. I bought the Amazon K2 cover (see the review I posted at our new review site, which can be found here and I am very happy with it. I do have an Oberon Roof of Heaven (with corners) on order. What would be perfection would be if Oberon could buy the little hinges that are in the new K2 case and put those in their covers. However, that might be expecting a little too much. I am sure Amazon has a patent on those hinges and if they are selling them, they won't be cheap.
> 
> L


That is an excellent review, Leslie, thanks so much for the link! I ordered the Platform cover from M-Edge, but if I don't like it I'll return it and get the one from Amazon. I only wish it was available in something other than black.........My K2 is due tomorrow, can't wait!
Ruby


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

no hinges PJ

here is the reason

Okay regarding hinges.. 

JUST got off the phone and here is what we have, Don, the chief designer for these cases says hinges are a no go for several reasons.. first of all there is a copyright issue which means in order to get the attachments they have to throw out big $$$$ which in turn would jack up the cost of the cases.. He also feels that in time with the plastic they are not going to be a long term solution and he thinks (as an engineer) they may have problems down the road.. he is not against them but for their product they don't feel it is a good match.

IF you own one you know what I mean.. they are a work of art and a metal hinge in the middle would not work well and of course add to the weight


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

the weight would be minimal, so I do nott see that as a real issue, but I do agree that over time it might wear on the plastic.  I do like the hinges very much as they are very minimalistic.  I think most of us are just looking at combining the best of both.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

well it is also a cost issue as well since there is a copyright situation involved.. they are not a huge company so they would have to pay a fee to use the hinges and that would jack up consumer costs and to add it to one of the wrap around covers in my opinion would be a shame. He also felt there was going to be issues with it in the future.. taking the kindle out of it could cause breakage or scratches as well, I notice many companies are not  using these either..Medge seems to have a line of them but all the other covers are going the tradtional route (cole  Hahn for example) as well, this could be due to copy right and patents pending.

I also have mine right now in the K1 case but I want the K2 since the spine has too much bulk for the K2 and the ends are little too close for comfort for me


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a Celtic Hounds journal that I converted to a Kindle 1 cover using the original cover tucked inside the oberon. I just received the Amazon cover with hinges...LOVE THE HINGES and the interior is so SOFT...just perfect for my texture issues.  I just tucked the new Amazon K2 cover in the oberon cover..it works great!  So if you're looking for the floating look (but no velcro)..but want an Oberon cover, this might be a solution.

I did test it, it does fold back, I would say not perfectly flat but I don't fold my Oberon back that much so it probably just hasn't gotten that worn in bend yet.  The oberon doesn't seem too thick to me.  The placement of the button also doesn't appear to hit the screen which is good.  It does however hit the buttons. But I don't see that as much of a problem.

Now my question is to cancel the K2 Oberon cover and just get another journal...hmm..


----------

